# What do u think about this x pipe



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

GP Universal Crossover X Pipe Pipes Polished Stainless Steel 2.5" | eBay


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

its an x-pipe,im guessing 05-06 since 2.5? do you have stock exhaust? going to be shorter than the resonator if this is replacing it


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have pipes welded in place of the resonator. I want the x pipe to get rid of the raspyness up top with my slp loudmouth mufflers.


----------

